# Transformer & Generator Dilemma



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Hey all,

We have a client that bought a 40kw 600 volt 3 phase generator for his property off grid (local poco wanted +/- $180 000 to run poles and lines into the property).

Problem is, he wants to run his woodworking shop/business off this land. All his woodworking machines are 220-240 volts, so we cannot use a 120/208 transformer, as the motors are not rated for that voltage. (we're talking about $15k in woodworking equipment).

So now we are trying to figure out what to do. We cannot use a single phase transformer, because the generator will not be balanced and we will burn the generator up. So that leaves us with only three phase. 

Should we use a 120/208 transformer and install an auto-transformer/buck-boost transformer to get the voltage we need? These machines are not hardwired, so we would have to install a panel for these loads if we do this. The client has a 120/208 transformer already (He drove 8 hours round trip to buy a used one...)

Or should we use a delta high leg transformer (240 delta with center tap). We are not sure how much 120 volt stuff he wants to use, but we know he will have some. The one quote on a delta high leg stated the center tap is only good for 1.5kva... So we're not even sure if this is an option.

If I had it my way, I'd install 2 transformers, but we have to work within a budget.

Any input is appreciated,
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jerome208 (May 10, 2013)

There is probably a lot more info we are not seeing but here are some general comments.


Running the generator loading only 2 phases is not going to burn it up but capacity will be limited. 58%, 67%, you have to consult the manufacturer.


Are the 240V loads all single phase?


Choices are a 600 - 120/240 delta center tap tx like you stated, that would be my first choice aside from the C.T. limitation you stated, maybe you can find a different mfr. with something better.


Another option could be 600 volts to 220/127Y . A little low for the motors, a little high for the light bulbs, but "probably" ok.


Customers that buy the wrong generator and expect you to make it better are sure a pain.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Jerome208 said:


> There is probably a lot more info we are not seeing but here are some general comments.
> 
> 
> Running the generator loading only 2 phases is not going to burn it up but capacity will be limited. 58%, 67%, you have to consult the manufacturer.
> ...


All loads are single phase. 

We are not even sure how many tools he will have running at once... he's more worried about planet X...

I'll have to get the client to contact the manufacturer to see if they still have documentation. He bought an old onan generator from the 80's with only 120 hours! Such a great "deal"!

Capacity being reduced is a given if we use a single phase transformer. There were no markings on the generator stating the balancing (I've seen some that only like 25% imbalance... hence out worries)

I'll run the 127/220Y past the boss and see what he says. Could we use the 570 volt tap on the 120/208 transformer to achieve 127/220?

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome208 (May 10, 2013)

Seems like the 570 volt tap would work, and you can twiddle with the adjustment on the generator itself to get it perfect but still it is a split-the-difference kind of solution.


I hope the others have more to say about this. I only make the power, not so much into the things that use it.


If they guy bought the generator to "save money" make sure you are not also doing all kinds of work to save him money, your job is to take the money that he saved by making you do all this work.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Jerome208 said:


> If they guy bought the generator to "save money" make sure you are not also doing all kinds of work to save him money, your job is to take the money that he saved by making you do all this work.


Kevin,
If the customer came to you before he bought the genset, what would the design look like? That will give you a target to aim for. Btw, he may figure out the genset maintenance costs will eat him up.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Bird dog said:


> Kevin,
> If the customer came to you before he bought the genset, what would the design look like? That will give you a target to aim for. Btw, he may figure out the genset maintenance costs will eat him up.


If he had come to me (or my boss) before buying the genset, we would have told him to buy a single phase generator. He paid 5 figures for this genset, then had the radiator rebuilt, and had it fully overhauled to make sure it's in good working order.

Problem is he is trying to do this on the cheap. (Like spending 800 dollars on fuel driving to buy a used 25kva 120/208 transformer).

I'll try sourcing out another 240 volt delta high leg transformer. This is the only way to do this with 1 transformer.

Maybe a buck-boost transformer to drop the voltage would work... then I only need one.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome208 (May 10, 2013)

Are you busy with other [properly planned] jobs? Do you have time for this hassle? Bid the hassle in.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Have you actually looked over the wood working equipment & will it run on single phase, 208v?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Get a 75 kava 240 V delta high leg secondary transformer. More than enough capacity. Balance the single phase loads around the 3 phases. A-B, A-C, B-C. Tell him to buy 3 phase tools when he upgrades or replaces.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The NEMA standard dry type transformer has multiple taps. 

Meaning: you can lift the secondary voltage well above 208 -- taking 120 VAC north at the same time.

Plan B:

So the solution for your pal: two transformers. 

One set at true 208Y120 for all 120 VAC loads.

One re-tapped to 220 VAC or better Line to Line. This unit would not feed ANY 120 VAC loads.

Use different colored hots and neutrals when you wire this puppy up.



208Y120 is merely the Factory setting with a NEMA transformer.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Changing the taps is simple Simon. They're right in front -- and the face of the transformer has all of the dope on which to pair up. Obviously, on a 3-phase unit, all taps must be the same.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Bird dog said:


> Have you actually looked over the wood working equipment & will it run on single phase, 208v?


Yes, we checked the name plates on most of the motors. Some we could reconfigure to 120 if we wanted but the rest are strictly 240 volts.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Jerome208 said:


> Are you busy with other [properly planned] jobs? Do you have time for this hassle? Bid the hassle in.


Yes. This is a side job for a friend. He's in a rush, but we aren't. This has been talked about for 5 years with no official plans and all of the sudden he bought a generator wants it wired.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

telsa said:


> The NEMA standard dry type transformer has multiple taps.
> 
> Meaning: you can lift the secondary voltage well above 208 -- taking 120 VAC north at the same time.
> 
> ...


Might end up doing this. It's easy to find used 120/208 transformers.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

CoolWill said:


> Get a 75 kava 240 V delta high leg secondary transformer. More than enough capacity. Balance the single phase loads around the 3 phases. A-B, A-C, B-C. Tell him to buy 3 phase tools when he upgrades or replaces.


Will the inrush current stall this generator though? 

I should have taken a photo of the nameplate on the generator. It's 40kw at 600 volts. That gives me 66 amps. Generator has a 50 amp breaker. 

75kva at 600 volts is 72.2 amps.

50kva at 600 volts is 58.1 amps.

I do like this plan but my boss said the generator can handle 30kva max.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

I’ve run into this before. You can usually adjust the generator regulator up so you are a little hot on the 120 output and a little low on the 230 side but enough to split the difference. Be careful with buck boost because you might be reading specs wrong. You only need kVA to cover the boost which is 230-208=22 V. So if you have 100 kVA off a generator the boost only needs 22/208 of that or 11 kVA, or something like that. I don’t have my transformer book handy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Will the inrush current stall this generator though?
> 
> I should have taken a photo of the nameplate on the generator. It's 40kw at 600 volts. That gives me 66 amps. Generator has a 50 amp breaker.
> 
> ...


Yeah, may have to be a 45 kVA, but my gut feeling is that the generator should be able to handle it.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

CoolWill said:


> Yeah, may have to be a 45 kVA, but my gut feeling is that the generator should be able to handle it.


Thanks CoolWill.

Correction: 50kva is 48.1 amps. I made a typo. 

I'll price out a 45kva. They're spec'd at 43.3 amps. It'll give me 108 amps at 240 volts.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Another option is a homebrew open delta using 2 single phase xformers. 
Another is a 600 to 120-240 and a 347 to 120-240 xformers connected like a 2 phase transformation. The secondaries of each in 120 vac in series make 240 volt. Kinda old school connection, not used much any more.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

460 Delta said:


> Another option is a homebrew open delta using 2 single phase xformers.
> Another is a 600 to 120-240 and a 347 to 120-240 xformers connected like a 2 phase transformation. The secondaries of each in 120 vac in series make 240 volt. Kinda old school connection, not used much any more.


I was wondering if there was something creative you could do to turn three phase into single phase, like a rotary phase converter in reverse, or convert to DC and back to AC like a UPS or a drive, but every idea I had would be more expensive than trading in for the right generator. 

I think the balance will be a challenge here no matter how you slice it, I don't know how important it is to keep that generator balanced, but in a wood shop you don't run all those loads together. The wood shop loads won't run at the same time the house loads run. The house loads will vary quite a bit seasonally. (I am assuming heat, range, hot water, dryer, etc. are all propane but AC is electric.)


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

splatz said:


> I was wondering if there was something creative you could do to turn three phase into single phase, like a rotary phase converter in reverse, or convert to DC and back to AC like a UPS or a drive, but every idea I had would be more expensive than trading in for the right generator.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the balance will be a challenge here no matter how you slice it, I don't know how important it is to keep that generator balanced, but in a wood shop you don't run all those loads together. The wood shop loads won't run at the same time the house loads run. The house loads will vary quite a bit seasonally. (I am assuming heat, range, hot water, dryer, etc. are all propane but AC is electric.)


A double conversion UPS would certainly be the best for what we are trying to accomplish... pretty sure this idea will get shot down really quick due to the price of a UPS big enough (20kw min). Might be an option for future use.

I think we will be going with a second 120/208 Y hooked up to give us a slightly higher voltage. Client seems okay with used transformers, and I found some small 30kva starting at $300 so that should keep him happy.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Why not just tap the 208 star you have high [~230] and use a smallish single phase for the 120 vac loads. And while you are at it, use the 347 vac for the lighting, no need to load the xformer for lights when 347 is a common lighting voltage in Canada. You ought to be able to light that place up like the Fourth of July with 14 awg wire and some LED low bays.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

How many employees does he have that will be working out of his shop? I bet it is just one, him. 
Many of these woodworking guys assume they need so much power for all their machines but work mostly alone. One or two machines and a compressor running at the same time at the most.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

460 Delta said:


> Why not just tap the 208 star you have high [~230] and use a smallish single phase for the 120 vac loads. And while you are at it, use the 347 vac for the lighting, no need to load the xformer for lights when 347 is a common lighting voltage in Canada. You ought to be able to light that place up like the Fourth of July with 14 awg wire and some LED low bays.


Already planning on using 347 volt lighting for him when he builds the work shop.

Although using a single phase would give me 120 volts, so would another 3 phase 120/208. 

It'll be two 3 phase 120/208 transformers. One will be tapped high for the 240 loads.

We will end up with a small (3kva or smaller) 120 volt transformer for power in the generator room for the factory battery charger, that for some reason is 120 volts.



Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Incognito said:


> How many employees does he have that will be working out of his shop? I bet it is just one, him.
> Many of these woodworking guys assume they need so much power for all their machines but work mostly alone. One or two machines and a compressor running at the same time at the most.


Last I checked he had him, and one other employee. 

I've seen guys leave machines running while using another one....

Machines that I know of:

Arc welder
3 different table saws
Planer
Edger
Dust collector
Radial arm saw
Band saw
Sander
Dozens of battery chargers
Dozens of other tools
Couple different Comoressors


This will likely be over designed... but I would rather that vs buying a new generator for him.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Last I checked he had him, and one other employee.
> 
> I've seen guys leave machines running while using another one....
> 
> ...



My point was just that often these guys assume they need more than they will use. How many of those machines can two guys actually run at the same time, even if they leave one running while using another?

Definitely not enough to blow a 40Kw 600 volt genny!


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

splatz said:


> I was wondering if there was something creative you could do to turn three phase into single phase, like a rotary phase converter in reverse, or convert to DC and back to AC like a UPS or a drive, but every idea I had would be more expensive than trading in for the right generator.
> 
> I think the balance will be a challenge here no matter how you slice it, I don't know how important it is to keep that generator balanced, but in a wood shop you don't run all those loads together. The wood shop loads won't run at the same time the house loads run. The house loads will vary quite a bit seasonally. (I am assuming heat, range, hot water, dryer, etc. are all propane but AC is electric.)


A Scott-T transformer will convert 3 phase into 2 phase, which is just two single phases.... This would help with balancing, but good luck getting a Scott-T transformer.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Hey all,
> 
> We have a client that bought a 40kw 600 volt 3 phase generator for his property off grid (local poco wanted +/- $180 000 to run poles and lines into the property).
> 
> ...


A 40kw 3phase generator isn’t a big enough purchase to pour thousands of dollars to correct an ignorant mistake.
He might be able to find the right back end for it but, the smart money would be to sell off the wrong generator and purchase a generator that will produce the voltage the customer really needs.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Southeast Power said:


> A 40kw 3phase generator isn’t a big enough purchase to pour thousands of dollars to correct an ignorant mistake.
> He might be able to find the right back end for it but, the smart money would be to sell off the wrong generator and purchase a generator that will produce the voltage the customer really needs.



Perhaps, but Kevin will make more money installing transformers.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Southeast Power said:


> A 40kw 3phase generator isn’t a big enough purchase to pour thousands of dollars to correct an ignorant mistake.
> 
> He might be able to find the right back end for it but, the smart money would be to sell off the wrong generator and purchase a generator that will produce the voltage the customer really needs.


Considering just on the generator purchase and tune up and radiator recore the client is in over $15k I wpuld say so.... but he won't even break even now if he was to sell it. 

As CoolWill said, i make more money for his mistakes!

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

CoolWill said:


> A Scott-T transformer will convert 3 phase into 2 phase, which is just two single phases.... This would help with balancing, but good luck getting a Scott-T transformer.


You can use a xformer with a 90% tap instead of the 86.7% tap, close enough for this work. The 2 phase conversion using two different voltage xformers using the neutral is easy enough also.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Considering just on the generator purchase and tune up and radiator recore the client is in over $15k I wpuld say so.... but he won't even break even now if he was to sell it.
> 
> As CoolWill said, i make more money for his mistakes!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


Like I mentioned, hes throwing good money after bad money.
Can the generator be configured for single phase if the three phase isnt needed?
Or,
Look at the voltage regulator, see how far it can be dialed up,
second, as someone suggested, look at the taps in the transformer, see if they can be changed for a higher voltage. Get as close to 240 as possible.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Southeast Power said:


> Like I mentioned, hes throwing good money after bad money.
> 
> Can the generator be configured for single phase if the three phase isnt needed?
> 
> ...


When we were looking at the generator it did not appear that this unit was able to be configured for single phase. It's an 80's three phase generator. My dad owns an 80's generator of the same make but his is 3 phase 1 phase selectable. 

I'll have to make the 2 hour round trip to have a look at the voltage regulator. 

The current transformer he has is 120/208 with 3 taps on the primary side. 570 volt,600 volt, and 630 volt. We could get more voltage out of the transformer by using the 570 volt tap, but that will also raise the voltage between phase to neutral as well for the 120 volt items. 

I guess I'll have to hook up that transformer and see what the voltages are to see if they're tolerable for everything.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The way I look at it, if he's in $15,000 on the wrong generator, and sells it for $10,000, buys the right generator he's lost $5,000. But, he avoids the cost of the transformers and etc., and he probably saves a few bucks on the right single phase generator rather than the wrong three phase, and avoids the balance issues. 



I think this is a case where it applies...
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=sunk+cost+fallacy


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

splatz said:


> The way I look at it, if he's in $15,000 on the wrong generator, and sells it for $10,000, buys the right generator he's lost $5,000. But, he avoids the cost of the transformers and etc., and he probably saves a few bucks on the right single phase generator rather than the wrong three phase, and avoids the balance issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not entirely. By having 600 volts, it's better for the run across the yard for VD when he builds the house. It's something like a 300-400' run. The generator will be near the garage.

With 600 volts, he can pick up used lighting for his workshop at whatever voltage he finds and we can install a transformer for it.

This client seems to like used...

To be honest, I think he's almost broke.

He applied for a permit for an outhouse... it cost him $5 000... 

Just getting the road into this area of his property was almost 100k.

I think he's realizing he needs to cut his spending, hence, buying all this used stuff for us.

I could care less what he wants me to do. I get paid by the hour, and we are charging him for designing amd installing the system.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

That's $1 a dump for the next thirty-years!


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Not entirely. By having 600 volts, it's better for the run across the yard for VD when he builds the house. It's something like a 300-400' run. The generator will be near the garage.
> 
> With 600 volts, he can pick up used lighting for his workshop at whatever voltage he finds and we can install a transformer for it.
> 
> ...






telsa said:


> That's $1 a dump for the next thirty-years!


 Champagne tastes on a beer budget.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Not entirely. By having 600 volts, it's better for the run across the yard for VD when he builds the house. It's something like a 300-400' run. The generator will be near the garage.
> 
> With 600 volts, he can pick up used lighting for his workshop at whatever voltage he finds and we can install a transformer for it.


That distance is another wrinkle, I missed that part. Of course I am just spitballing. But is there any real savings with 347V lighting? I didn't think that comes on as an advantage in a pole barn sized building, especially since LED drivers don't care much about voltage drop. And 240 single phase would be an advantage because it's automatically balanced. 



> This client seems to like used...
> 
> To be honest, I think he's almost broke.
> 
> ...


 

Going off grid is not cheap!


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

splatz said:


> That distance is another wrinkle, I missed that part. Of course I am just spitballing. But is there any real savings with 347V lighting? I didn't think that comes on as an advantage in a pole barn sized building, especially since LED drivers don't care much about voltage drop. And 240 single phase would be an advantage because it's automatically balanced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once he starts running the genset 24/7, he'll possibly need to change the oil 2-3(?) times per week. I see an early engine rebuild or genset replacement in his future.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Bird dog said:


> Once he starts running the genset 24/7, he'll possibly need to change the oil 2-3(?) times per week. I see an early engine rebuild or genset replacement in his future.


That's a good point that I don't think he (nor I) considered.

He was talking about adding solar and batteries in the future... 

I think I'll set this up temporary with the transformers until he decides what he will do.

Maybe after he builds all the buildings, I'll sell him a 20kw UPS with three phase in, and single phase out (double conversion) that can support a solar input to charge.

He's not planning on running the generator 24/7, but rather probably 12 hours a day.

Problem here is that it's hard to Jerry rig something temporary that will meet code.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

splatz said:


> That distance is another wrinkle, I missed that part. Of course I am just spitballing. But is there any real savings with 347V lighting? I didn't think that comes on as an advantage in a pole barn sized building, especially since LED drivers don't care much about voltage drop. And 240 single phase would be an advantage because it's automatically balanced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I mentioned that distance as that's part of the future 5 year plan that won't happen this year nor next.

No real advantage to 347v lighting. But if he finds a good deal on 347 lighting, we'll have power for it.

He's not really trying to live off grid per say, but POCO wanted 180k to bring power in, so he has no choice. Only reason for the outhouse is because he hasn't put the septic system in yet for the house he will be building.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Problem here is that it's hard to Jerry rig something temporary that will meet code.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


Make it permanent. It may sit there temporary for years.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Bird dog said:


> Make it permanent. It may sit there temporary for years.


I got a feeling I'll be mounting it on a pallet. He wanted us to mount it on the generator's frame above the generator... we don't want to do that.

The generator isn't even in a waterproof building... Not since a tree went through the tarp.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I got a feeling I'll be mounting it on a pallet. He wanted us to mount it on the generator's frame above the generator... we don't want to do that.
> 
> The generator isn't even in a waterproof building... Not since a tree went through the tarp.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


If the genset doesn't have it's own enclosure, IMO it needs it's own building and yes in the dry. If the customer is going to 1/2 a$$ this, your boss should play hard ball.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Bird dog said:


> If the genset doesn't have it's own enclosure, IMO it needs it's own building and yes in the dry. If the customer is going to 1/2 a$$ this, your boss should play hard ball.


The client is all over the place. But if he wants to pay to have it done twice, I don't mind. We told him that the generator needs to be in a real structure with proper airflow, but he doesn't seem to care. 

My dad is building a real building for his generator right now. We know the importance of having it in a waterproof building with proper air flow.

My boss is playing hardball. That's why we are in no rush to go wire it. I don't care if there's snow on the ground by the time we go, we have a snowmobile.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

IMHO,
The dude should buy a PTO generator and a tractor.
He's just very, very clearly going in the wrong direction with the white elephant generator he bought.
Everything mentioned here is a rig and every situation using transformers is going to have losses associated with it, added costs for OPC and distribution equipment.
The dude should unload the generator and the transformer and buy what he needs.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Southeast Power said:


> IMHO,
> 
> The dude should buy a PTO generator and a tractor.
> 
> ...


He has absolutely no use for a tractor though. He has a backhoe. 

My boss tried to tell him what he needed but the client is set on wanting to use what be bought....

You should have heard his reaction when we told him that's the wrong transformer. He went in and on about driving 8 hours plus about $800 in fuel being wasted if he doesn't use it.

I don't get paid to argue... I get paid to make it work.

If I had been hired from the beginning on this job, it would have turned out differently.

Heck, if I had a use for a 3 phase 600 volt genny I would buy the right one and trade him. It's too late now to tell him to buy something else.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

And FWIW, I'm just being paid to make what he has work, for what he needs.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> And FWIW, I'm just being paid to make what he has work, for what he needs.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


Understood. Just hate to see anyone get jerked around.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Bird dog said:


> Understood. Just hate to see anyone get jerked around.


Well we haven't been back since. How's that for not getting jerked around? Lol


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Tell him if he likes traveling for used boat anchors, I have a nice 30KVA 600V Delta / 240V Delta I'd like to get rid of for cheap. Oh wait, they won't let him across the bridge. Bummer...


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

paulengr said:


> I’ve run into this before. You can usually adjust the generator regulator up so you are a little hot on the 120 output and a little low on the 230 side but enough to split the difference. Be careful with buck boost because you might be reading specs wrong. You only need kVA to cover the boost which is 230-208=22 V. So if you have 100 kVA off a generator the boost only needs 22/208 of that or 11 kVA, or something like that. I don’t have my transformer book handy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sq D and others have online calculators for buck-boost sizing.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm confused. Why not use a 600V 3 phase Primary to 120/240 3 phase secondary transformer ?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

NoBot said:


> I'm confused. Why not use a 600V 3 phase Primary to 120/240 3 phase secondary transformer ?


Like a delta high leg? That option has been discussed here already.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

CMP said:


> Tell him if he likes traveling for used boat anchors, I have a nice 30KVA 600V Delta / 240V Delta I'd like to get rid of for cheap. Oh wait, they won't let him across the bridge. Bummer...


Haha, well its funny because I was just talking with my dad. He said he'd trade him straight up our generator for his. Ours is about the same age, but is only 16kw single phase propane vs the clients 600 volt diesel behemoth. I wouldn't mind having a 600 volt generator around. I'd buy my dad a new 20kw propane generator and trade him LOL.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Well, if that won't work... Here's a work-a-round you might try selling him.
Good night time reading... attached.


I haven't tried this one myself, but it sounds just like the ticket your looking for...


More discussion on the attachment article here.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

CMP said:


> Well, if that won't work... Here's a work-a-round you might try selling him.
> Good night time reading... attached.
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like i should get some transformers to try this with. Too bad I don't have 3 phase power to try this out with, I'll have to go see him with a mock up of this (I'll probably get some 600-120/240 control transformers for the mockup to test it).


----------

